# Event Photography



## SteveEllis (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I recently went to a company event (Corporate Annual Dinner Dance), there was no photographer so I stepped up and took a load of shots. After posting the link of the gallery on the company network I received a lot of good feedback, these are direct quotes:

"Got to say, cracking photos there. You&#8217;ve certainly got an eye for a photo! What a great night&#8230; and captured superbly by your photography.
Nice one!"

"Some (indeed many!) excellent photos there! Very high quality images. Thanks for taking the time to take them"

"You&#8217;ve taken some corkers there mate"

This has given me a bit of a confidence boost to use my kit in this sort of fashion. I'm considering offering my services for free to a few events to see how they come out, then hopefully take things further.

I'll try and post some pics but I want to get peoples permission before I put them up on the web, I know they are my pics but I think its polite since they are my colleagues.

Do you guys have any thoughts on my plans, any advice?

Cheers,
Steve.


----------

